# The Last Ride Club: NYCOCME



## FastTrax (Apr 10, 2022)

https://www1.nyc.gov/site/ocme/index.page

www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=107022916001095

www.tumblr.com/tagged/ocme?sort=top

www.simplyhired.com/search?q=ocme&l=new+york+state

www.thecity.nyc/life/2022/3/21/22990223/queens-womans-pandemic-journey-laughing-in-the-face-of-death

https://name.memberclicks.net/assets/docs/ac4b253c-5f6e-485a-a3d1-2a0bdd5813ed.pdf

www.politico.com/states/new-york/albany/story/2020/04/08/new-york-citys-medical-examiner-goes-on-a-mortuary-hiring-spree-1273996

www.justice.gov/usao-edny/pr/two-former-mortuary-technicians-new-york-city-office-chief-medical-examiner-charged

www.abc7ny.com/body-on-mcdonalds-roof-bronx-rooftop-mcdonalds-found-at-in/6318202/

www.newsweek.com/new-york-medical-examiner-denies-report-piling-bodies-facilities-amid-covid-surge-1671692

www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/aug/31/new-york-city-deaths-chief-medical-examiner-job

www.goodreads.com/book/show/18775327-working-stiff

https://caselaw.findlaw.com/ny-supreme-court/1443786.html

www.nypost.com/2021/12/05/nycs-first-female-chief-medical-examiner-reveals-tales-of-the-job/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_of_Chief_Medical_Examiner_of_the_City_of_New_York

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Norris_(medical_examiner)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Hirsch

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Baden

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elliot_M._Gross

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbara_Sampson

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Victim_Identification_System


----------

